
Texiwebjr: A literate programming system implemented in awk - e19293001
https://github.com/arnoldrobbins/texiwebjr
======
brudgers
Announcement in 2014:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.programming.lit...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.programming.literate/PRNwMJOoByo)

More on TexiWEB:
[http://benpfaff.org/uniformity/uniformity-2001.04.27.text](http://benpfaff.org/uniformity/uniformity-2001.04.27.text)

